# A weekend at Strawberry!



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

The wifey and I went to strawberry last weekend......thought I should share some pics!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Lucky man! That sounds good right about now!!


----------

